# Copperband



## klgj0102 (Sep 12, 2012)

I got a copperband yesterday and he is very active/healthy. He is trying to eat off of the rock... what is he wanting to eat? Brine or Mysis? what do they eat off of the rock? It looks like he has an appetite but dont know what he's trying to find.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I fed mine Mysis Shrimp. He is looking for small anemones in the tank, they eat pest anemones off the rock.


----------



## klgj0102 (Sep 12, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> I fed mine Mysis Shrimp. He is looking for small anemones in the tank, they eat pest anemones off the rock.


OK I hatched some brine shrimp. Do I let them grow a little or just dump them now?
I dont know if he is getting sick or not but today he is a little less active and not picking at the rocks anymore.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Gotta get him to eat. Just throw the Brine in. You can let them mature more when he gets bigger.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

if he dosent eat soon throw in some garlic with the brine.he will eat then.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

klgj0102 said:


> OK I hatched some brine shrimp. Do I let them grow a little or just dump them now?
> I dont know if he is getting sick or not but today he is a little less active and not picking at the rocks anymore.


 
Brine shrimp are most nutritious right after they hatch, so keeping them is not a real benefit for the copperband. 

Good luck with that fish. I tend to stay away from fish that I know have a tendency to be tough to keep in an aquarium. I had a few specimen of fish die on me early in my fishkeeping career. I feel now that if more die than stay alive in captivity, it is not worth me risking the life of the fish. Better to keep hardier fish than to waste my money and more importantly a fish's life just because I think I might be able to keep him...


----------

